# Flow speed too fast on gaggia classic (2006 model)



## romrom (Sep 7, 2017)

I recently bought a second hand gaggia classic. It is in mint condition except the water flow is way too fast and too pressurised so the coffee comes out bitter, far too quickly and without any crema. I have adjusted the pressure settings already so it is currently at approx 9-10 bar however the flow rate is far too fast still. I have also tried finer ground but having previoulsy owned the same gaggia I am using the same size grind as previously but still the coffee blasts out. Could it be the pump speed rather than the pressure?

If so does any one know how i can improve the flow and get crema? Previously my gaggia had problems with poor flow, never the other way around!

Regards


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi there,

You say that you are using the same grind "as previously"? Are you grinding the coffee yourself, if so, which grinder & do you have scope to grind finer?

If the coffee is pre-ground, are you using the pressurised basket(one tiny hole in the middle instead of dotted with lots of holes in th bottom)?

Weighing the amount of coffee that you put in the basket and the weight of the shot as it flows into the cup, with some 0.1g jewellery scales & timing the shot from starting & stopping the brew button, will help tell us whether the machine is behaving normally, or not.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im wondering if you are using the pressurised basket but dont have the rubber crema pin in place in the bottom of the portafilter.

They disguise the pressurised baskets to look like un pressurised so it may not be obvious.

Hold the basket up to the light, see if it really does have multiple holes in that you can see through all of them.

If you can its un pressurised.

The underneath of the basket will have a pattern on it to look like multiple holes but there will only actually be one.

If thats the case its pressurised and needs the crema pin inserted in the portafilter


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

Could it be that your previously owned Gaggia had issues preventing full flow (and hence was slower) - e.g. scaling, blockage or just general wear? You might be experiencing the 'right' pressure/flow on your new one and need to change grind accordingly.

What grinder are you using? Is is defintely capable of grinding fine enough for espresso? Could also try increasing the dose (I presume you are weighing? 0.5g can make a big difference)


----------

